
Sabine Hossenfelder on Theories of Everything, Consciousness, and Truth - wazoox
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=walaNM7KiYA
======
wazoox
Of particular interest is the part about strong emergence, but all in all this
is really a fascinating interview.

